# ~ 10 gallon non planted ~



## schmankman (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello and thanks for reading this.

I currently have a 10 gallon aquarium with heater and filter. It has small/meduim gravel on the bottom with a few fake plants and a nice cave to hide in. It also has a few various decorations of the "chineese style". I think it looks pretty cool, and the water is almost of perfect quality.

The fish currently stocked are 2 honey dwarf goramis, and 2 golden algea eaters.

Anyways here is my question for you guys : What are some cool, good looking, NOT BORING fish that will work well once the goramis die. (they are almost 3/4 of a year old and only live a short while. )

THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN!:fish:


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what type of fish do you want: a single active fish to to ooh at or a bunch of fish that look goo. do you want a biotope? i think you should do a pair of appistos or rams but you may decide you want a large school of neon tetras. good luck with the tank


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

i would go planted and do a neon tank......


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Or even better, cardinals.


----------



## schmankman (Aug 31, 2009)

*thanks.* I would like a planted tank, that would be sweet. but there are no places CLOSE by to get real plants that look cool.

I will check those suggestions.

I would like these fish for a choice: cherry barbs, dragonfish, neons, or swordtails

Feel free to keep posting!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

whats a dragon ish? are you talking about a dragon goby, because they get too large? since you like neons, why not do cardinals, they have the same coloration only more of it, and i think they might be hardier. If it were me i would do A school of Cardinals/neons and a pair/trio of swards but i dont know if the swords will fit. good luck


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cherry barbs are nice, but in a ten gallon it would look a lot better if you had a large school of fish IMO. Cherry barbs don't really group together. But they are a nice choice if you really like them.


----------



## schmankman (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah, dragon goby. their titles are screwed up then! (yes they are WAY to large)

umm, I am wanting to do a planted tank but keeping the plants didnt seem to be easy. The plants I bought must have been crappy and I didnt use ANY co2 or any thing at all.The water didnt have much oxygen either. Therefore the two died and the water got FULL OF AMMONIA while I was on vaccation. It stunk and all the fish I had died  Anyways, If I do get any live plants, I will do some more research and buy what I need to.

The fish I think I will get when mine die are either NEONS or CARDINALS.

Thanks for all the help so far!!!

the other problem Im having right now is the water is kind of cloudy yet AGAIN. I treated it with some ammonia detox and some water conditioner. It makes no sense because the test strips are NEW and the results are all good (except for nitrate was a bit above normal)


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

keeping plants aren't hard, im not sure what happended to your plants, it might depend on what type you got, what species of plants was it? and are you sure it was an aquatic plant? because some fish stores sell plants as aquatic plants even though they arent. u usually dont need a Co2 thingy. o and did u leave the light on or off when u went on vacation?


----------



## schmankman (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, alot went wrong while I was on vaccation.
-the feeder overfed
-plants were sucked into filter, clogging it
-ammonia formed
-killed everything except the pleco (wich jumped out and killed itself about a month ago)
-plant chunks where everywhere and mushy

that problem was fixed and my tank is crystal clear and happy now! yay!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad to hear thing are going right now. Seems like anything that can go wrong with a tank, will go wrong when you aren't home to fix it. 

Never do anything new when you aren't going to be around. That includes using a feeder cube, an auto feeder or a new fish sitter. Always do a test run before you go. Seems like we all find this out the hard way.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

I personaly dont find any fish "boring" but plants would brighten up your aquarium


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

A nice little group of galaxy rasboras would be cute.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

you can always convert it into a semi planted or heavily planted tank and add some cardinals...that would look beautiful


----------

